# Pomegranates?



## OurZoo (Jul 8, 2010)

Forgive me if this question has been asked before and I missed it . . . but exactly what "part" of the Pomegranate *is* safe for tortoises?


----------



## Tom (Jul 8, 2010)

Tortoise nothin'. I want to eat it.

Never fed these to a tortoise.


----------



## Fireluv007 (Jul 8, 2010)

Pomegranates are listed in this thread http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-5823.html for food that's good...


----------



## RV's mom (Jul 9, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## OurZoo (Jul 9, 2010)

Tom said:


> Tortoise nothin'. I want to eat it.
> 
> Never fed these to a tortoise.



Tom - thanks for the in-put. We have 3 Pomegranate trees and 1 miniature (actually I believe they are called "dwarf" trees, just trying to be PC) and all 4 are going to be loaded, by Fall.
Send me your addess & when they are ready we'll send some your way.



Fireluv007 said:


> Pomegranates are listed in this thread http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-5823.html for food that's good...



I had seen that, but then I just couldn't figure out which part of the pomegranate - certainly not the seeds? I've seen Tex chomp on the blossoms that fall to the ground if we don't get them picked up right away. Oh! And by the way - Tex never did get ahold of the 1 in the pic - this year we trimed the trees up a little higher!



sharkstar said:


> Great pics!



Thanks! That's Tex and he's quite the ham when it comes to entertaining us and getting his picture taken!


----------



## motero (Jul 9, 2010)

I am confused, Pomegranate is good, bad, or just parts?

Thanks


----------



## OurZoo (Jul 9, 2010)

motero said:


> I am confused, Pomegranate is good, bad, or just parts?
> 
> Thanks



Me too! That's why I'm questioning. The "thread" http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-5823.html has them listed under "Edible Landscaping for Tortoises" but does not mention "which" part is edible.


----------



## Laura (Jul 9, 2010)

I eat the seeds.. easier that way..


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 9, 2010)

Great pictures of Tex! Poor guy (if I read correctly) he went to all that work and never got to eat his just reward? So what do pomegranates taste like?


----------



## motero (Jul 9, 2010)

Jacqui said:


> So what do pomegranates taste like?



That is like saying what does a banana taste like, It tastes like a banana. They are unique. I guess I would describe it as cranberryish and grapeish.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks! that gives me some idea to go by. I am assuming they are ripe when they reach the color of the one in the picture with Tex? Do you then remove the skin? the seed (or seeds)? or eat it all?


----------



## OurZoo (Jul 10, 2010)

Jacqui said:


> Thanks! that gives me some idea to go by. I am assuming they are ripe when they reach the color of the one in the picture with Tex? Do you then remove the skin? the seed (or seeds)? or eat it all?



Jacqui,
So I'm guessing pomegranates are not popular in New Hampshire?
Checkout http://pomegranates.org good info on removing and preparing seeds - makes wonderful jelly!

Sandy


----------



## Tom (Jul 10, 2010)

I've got a pomegranate tree on my ranch. I break them open and just eat the inside and spit out the seeds. Very messy and a lot of work for a little food, but tasty. Mine usually aren't ripe until mid-September.

Now my plum tree is in full production too. Its a little tree, but I still can't give them away fast enough. Everyone I know has bags full of plums. Too bad they aren't good for my tortoise species. I might have to cut the pits out and give them a little for a treat. My roaches sure like them.


----------



## Macheteslaststep (Jul 10, 2010)

Mmm...plums. My fiance loves pomegranates. I think they're too much work and too messy lol.


----------



## terryo (Jul 10, 2010)

Can ponegranates grow in New York? Tropical?


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 10, 2010)

OurZoo said:


> Jacqui,
> So I'm guessing pomegranates are not popular in New Hampshire?
> Checkout http://pomegranates.org good info on removing and preparing seeds - makes wonderful jelly!
> 
> Sandy



I don't know, I am from Nebraska.


----------



## OurZoo (Jul 11, 2010)

Jacqui said:


> OurZoo said:
> 
> 
> > Jacqui,
> ...



Sorry 'bout that! Old Timers Disease!



Tom said:


> I've got a pomegranate tree on my ranch. I break them open and just eat the inside and spit out the seeds. Very messy and a lot of work for a little food, but tasty. Mine usually aren't ripe until mid-September.
> 
> Now my plum tree is in full production too. Its a little tree, but I still can't give them away fast enough. Everyone I know has bags full of plums. Too bad they aren't good for my tortoise species. I might have to cut the pits out and give them a little for a treat. My roaches sure like them.



Roaches!?!? As in your pesonal pets? (Be kind in answering - I'm old!)


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 11, 2010)

I have a pom tree in my rain forest where the Asian tortoises are. I've broken them up and laid them on the ground, but the tortoises just ignore them. And the Asian tortoises will eat anything (like Mikey).


----------



## Tom (Jul 11, 2010)

OurZoo said:


> Roaches!?!? As in your pesonal pets? (Be kind in answering - I'm old!)



Of course I'll be kind. I've got 18 species. Mainly for feeders, but some are pet varieties too.


----------

